# So my DX 30mW is "Inbound Into Customs"...



## cmaylodm (Apr 24, 2007)

What should I expect? I have never ordered anything with the EMS shipping upgrade, nor anything that might not get through customs. Does every package end up "Inbound Into Customs" per the USPS tracking website, or just the ones that get snagged for contraband? :sweat: I hope it comes through...


----------



## Corona (Apr 24, 2007)

Everything that enters the US hits customs on the way. Sure as Death and Taxes, Customs adds delay and possibly, _permanent delay_ (confiscation).

It's not likely that single parcels would be power tested, though you can expect it to be X-rayed and very possibly opened for a cursory inspection.

If an X-ray and/or carton labeling indicates a large quantity of them in the box, they would be more likely to hold them in queue, and subject them to testing. Especially if there is no FCC type label on them or the label markings are contradictory (i.e. "Power=30mW, Type IIIa laser")

But, anything can happen. 

We'll pray for ya


----------



## cmaylodm (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, all I got was one laser and a replacement pill for my C2 that died last week. The laser is marked with a warning label, and says <=30 mW, with out any laser type marking. However, IIRC, anything over 5mW that lacks the appropriate safety features is game for confiscation. Hopefully it will make it through!


----------



## picrthis (Apr 24, 2007)

cmaylodm said:


> Well, all I got was one laser and a replacement pill for my C2 that died last week. The laser is marked with a warning label, and says <=30 mW, with out any laser type marking. However, IIRC, anything over 5mW that lacks the appropriate safety features is game for confiscation. Hopefully it will make it through!



I just received a 10mw from DX, no problem; today in-fact.


----------



## cmaylodm (Apr 24, 2007)

picrthis said:


> I just received a 10mw from DX, no problem; today in-fact.



What shipping did you use?


----------



## Xzn (Apr 25, 2007)

It has been said that you have a much higher chance of getting your laser confiscated through EMS shipping.

Someone posted that on an airplane, there are tens of thousands of regular airmail packages, but only a few hundred EMS packages. Most likely, the EMS will get closer attention while the regular airmail packages just "camouflage"

I got my 30mw DX through regular airmail, and i never saw it say "customs" at all.

Better to wait and have a higher chance.


----------



## cmaylodm (Apr 25, 2007)

Ehh, I guess we'll just have to see how it works out. I figured EMS shipping might be a little bit better for the laser (less bumps and such). Also, I am leaving school in a couple weeks and didn't want it to take a really long time as some people are reporting. I read in another thread (the 200mW DX one) that somebody had their 30mW confiscated, and DX helped them out by shipping a new one. Too bad our government can't trust us enough to play with a decently powered laser...


----------



## cathywu (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't worry, dear friend.EMS is just an effective shipping method like UPS and it is benefit to the customers for it is cheaper when the goods is less than 20kg than UPS. EMS can get to anywhere as UPS. You can try this once then you can believe that.


cmaylodm said:


> What should I expect? I have never ordered anything with the EMS shipping upgrade, nor anything that might not get through customs. Does every package end up "Inbound Into Customs" per the USPS tracking website, or just the ones that get snagged for contraband? :sweat: I hope it comes through...


----------



## cathywu (Apr 25, 2007)

Have a chance to visit shenzhen-wholesale, maybe you will found it is interesting.Enjoy yourself,thank you!


cmaylodm said:


> Well, all I got was one laser and a replacement pill for my C2 that died last week. The laser is marked with a warning label, and says <=30 mW, with out any laser type marking. However, IIRC, anything over 5mW that lacks the appropriate safety features is game for confiscation. Hopefully it will make it through!


----------



## allthatwhichis (Apr 25, 2007)

I bought a 150mW Lasever unit (not handheld) on 04/16, shipped 04/18 from China, arrived in LA, CA for customs 04/19... It only left customs yesterday afternoon, 04/24...




Should be to me later today.  But 4 to 5 days with customs... :huh2:


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone know if tracking works once it says sent to the United States?

My tracking number from Hong Kong Post does'nt seem to work once I get to the USPS tracking webpage. I sent it regular free shipping from DX, not the express one. Says it shipped to the US on the 15th.

Thanks.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Apr 25, 2007)

Mine is a totally different seller, but it was shipped with AAE from China, when it left customs I wsa given a new tracking number for DHL. I would think you need to go to the Hong Kong Post site and track it from there. This is an assumption though...


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 25, 2007)

paperwork from the seller is important as well.


----------



## picrthis (Apr 25, 2007)

cmaylodm said:


> What shipping did you use?



I only used the cheap airmail, I was in no hurry for it.


----------



## picrthis (Apr 25, 2007)

Kwizatz Haderach said:


> Anyone know if tracking works once it says sent to the United States?
> 
> My tracking number from Hong Kong Post does'nt seem to work once I get to the USPS tracking webpage. I sent it regular free shipping from DX, not the express one. Says it shipped to the US on the 15th.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes my tracking # did work though USPS, but it does take awhile before it shows up on the site, same number they gave you for HK.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 25, 2007)

cathywu said:


> Have a chance to visit shenzhen-wholesale, maybe you will found it is interesting.Enjoy yourself,thank you!



Please stop plugging this vendor in threads and posts totally out of context and uncalled for. We at CPF see this behaviour as spamming and it will result in removal of your posting privileges.
Thank you for your compliance.

bernhard


----------



## cmaylodm (Apr 25, 2007)

Kiessling, way to go. I was wondering what the hell significance that had towards this thread and many others...

Anyways, back on topic. How long do packages usually sit in customs?


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 25, 2007)

My 30mw DX came in today using regular shipping.

04/05/07 ----- Ordered
04/07/07 ----- Mailed out at H.K.P.
04/15/07 ----- Mailed out from H.K.P. to the United States
04/25/07 ----- Received  

The HK tracking only worked up untill it was shipped to the US.


----------



## Aseras (Apr 25, 2007)

what happens if you plug the HK post shipping info into USPS ( i know you can track meixcan reg mail via usps once it's into customs )


----------



## cmaylodm (Apr 25, 2007)

Aseras said:


> what happens if you plug the HK post shipping info into USPS ( i know you can track meixcan reg mail via usps once it's into customs )



Thats how I've been tracking my package ever since I got the notification from DX that it shipped.


----------



## luvlasers (Apr 25, 2007)

Shipping portable lasers and shipping OEM/industrial lasers are two completely different ball games. 

Your DX30mW (assuming that is portable) is considered ilegal (check out numerous contraversial threads here) and fair game for confiscation no questions asked. OEM lasers may be held but are not down right ilegal so are not a confiscation problem.

If your laser is confiscated, will DX refund you?


----------



## cmaylodm (Apr 28, 2007)

Woot! The status has now been updated to "Inbound out of Customs". Is 5 days in customs normal?


----------



## luvlasers (Apr 30, 2007)

cmaylodm said:


> Woot! The status has now been updated to "Inbound out of Customs". Is 5 days in customs normal?


 
Congrats, Uncle Sam did not keep your laser.

I've read somewhere that 5 days is becoming common. Be nice to know what actually happens in that time?


----------



## allthatwhichis (Apr 30, 2007)

My 150mW module took five days to jump through all the custom's hoops. Took two days from the to get to me. 4 days transit, 5 days in customs...


----------



## ScarabDrowner (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got a "Released from Customs" on my package as well, after 4 days in customs, hopefully it still contains my 30mw. I had some other stuff in there as well, so I can't tell about the laser just yet.


----------



## Kenom (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine is in the states and has magically appeared here. I checked online yesterday on usps and they couldn't find it. Now I check and it's 200 miles away in Billings, MT on it's way to me. Donno if it even stayed in customs at all. Hong kong post always indicated it had left for the us on the 24th and usps said it was in billings as of the 29th???? well I certainly don't care where it was as long as I get my laser. Very excited to compare my nerfaser to the 30mw. 

I used the green led power meter and the nerfaser ranges from 60mw to 30mw. How accurate is the led power meter?? I mean obviously I've got to shine the laser right into the substrate on the led to get an accurate reading. could I use a Green luxeon to measure it???


----------



## Strauss (Apr 30, 2007)

I got my fingers crossed for ya Dale


----------



## Kenom (Apr 30, 2007)

Yaaa! It got here. Moments after I posted my last post. with the stock batteries it's got a good beam.  Beam shots to follow.


----------



## Kenom (Apr 30, 2007)

using the green led power meter method with stock batteries it reads anywhere from 10mw to 28mw. Now the 28mw was only for a very very short while then it dropped to an average of 17mw


----------



## Kenom (Apr 30, 2007)

On a sad note I think I have almost burned up the nerfaser. Put in a new freshly charged cr123 and it shined bright for about a second then went to like 1mw power and hasn't risen since then. 
I mourn the loss of the leadlight nerfaser.  True to Tim Allen's school of thinking More Power generally means blowing the thing up!


----------



## Kenom (Apr 30, 2007)

beamshot with flash. OOps.




beamshot no smoke








beam a little smoke yet out of focus.

http://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00155wz8.jpg
beamshot smoke




down my hall




closer to beam down my hall


----------



## Gazoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello Kenom,
The beam looks nice. Have you tried the laser with lithiums and measured the output?


----------



## Kenom (Apr 30, 2007)

Not yet. just the standard alkaline batteries. I'm buying some E2's and some lithiums tonight for experimentation.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 30, 2007)

Since this has turned into a discussion thread about the laser we'll use the existing thread to do this and close this one. We won't need to of them around.
bernhard


----------

